# 185/35/17 Nankang NS-2 HELP



## bobbyvw10 (Jun 16, 2010)

I cant find the Nankang NS-2 185/35/17 anywhere. I need those tires, does any one know where I can find them? 


Ebay has them for $190.00 grossly over priced!


----------



## bobbyvw10 (Jun 16, 2010)

anyone..........................


----------



## jacko1571 (Jun 4, 2010)

Ive been tire shopping lately myself. 205/40/17, and ebay has best prices so far. That price might be for a set of four.


----------



## der skillz (Aug 8, 2006)

185/35/17 is a non DOT approved tire, otherwise looks like import.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Where are you located? You might wanna order them from Germany..

http://www.pneu7.de/Reifen/Sommerreifen/S1853517VNA97639/NANKANG-S-NS2-185-35-R17-82V.html

These tires are Tüv approved - you can bet your ass theyre death proof. Officially can be mounted on wheels up to 7,5'' width.


----------



## G535 (Jul 10, 2007)

Or get some 165/35/17s 

http://www.pneu7.de/Reifen/Sommerre...ANG-ULTRASPORTNS-II-XLMFS-165-35-R17-75V.html


----------

